# Nigel, my Jordanian Greek



## Meg90 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi everyone! Well, my boyfriend and I have had Nigel for about a week
now, and I decided to take some pictures with breakfast!
This first pic is my favorite one....


----------



## Isa (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice pictures.
Nigel is a real cutie, thanks for sharing


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Meg: Thanks for sharing Nigel's photo with us. He's a cutey pie!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Meg, Nigel is one Handsome Greek . Great Pics of him. I too love him pulling on the lettuce leaf in the first pic.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 3, 2008)

He looks great, Meg! Bright eyed and happy! Glad you are so in love with him!!! Makes us happy!!


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 3, 2008)

We're sooo happy with him Kelly! He's so much more than we could have
asked for!

A wonderful introduction to the world of torts! I have to keep myself
away from petco now, so I don't buy a Russian! 

He's really sweet. Comfortable enough now to start being picky 
as far as his lettuces go!  he leaves all of the red and green chard on
the plate...he always tries to avoid the red leaf lettuce now too...little stinker! The FrisÃƒÂ©e is his favorite!

------
He's a good eater! eventually he was like, "camera? pssssh. I'm eating here!"


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Meg, glad to see you over here...Nigel is a great name for such a handsome dude.
It is hard to stay away from the tort section in Petsmart...lol
I used to troll the kingsnake classifieds as well. It only made the cravings worse lol.
These torts are like potato chips...you can't just have one.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was just wondering....is there any perticular method of telling age on a tortoise?

Not to sound naive but, its nothing like rings on a tree right? :shy:

I was wondering because I measured Nigel today, and he tops out at one or two millimeters over 5 and 3/4 inches....

And Kelly had mentioned that when she first had him (over a year ago) he was 5.5 inches...

If there is a way to tell age, I can get some more detailed photos of him. 
lemmeknow!


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it is like rings on a tree  He's probably 9 or 10 years old.

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Danny!


----------



## Stazz (May 13, 2009)

I've been looking around for these pics of Nigel, Tallula looks alot like him, smooth shell....but her black spots in each scute are much more pronounced than Nigels....they're definitely family  And she's just a tiny tiny but darker on the shell. I need to put more pics up


----------

